# Polarized sun glasses



## Nuff Daddy

what are everyones favorite polarized sunglasses?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Costas hands down


----------



## heitmann13

I really liked the Cabela's Brand ones that you can get for around $15-20, that way when I break them or lose them I don't feel too bad.


----------



## drjongy

Maui Jim


----------



## Nuff Daddy

heitmann13 said:


> I really liked the Cabela's Brand ones that you can get for around $15-20, that way when I break them or lose them I don't feel too bad.


ive been using some $10 wall mart sunglasses that are supposed to be polarized but dont work at all. I dont really want to spend $100+ on sunglasses because i sent 2 pair to the bottom of the river last year. i was looking to spend between $20 and $40 so ill have to give cabelas a try.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Was able to purchase a $15 pair from gander that float a year or so ago. haven't lost a pair since (lost 3 before that).


----------



## Duckslayer100

El-cheapos off the bargain rack word great for bowfishing. I have a more expensive polarzied pair of oakleys that are pretty nice, but you won't catch me wearing them fish sticking...too risky.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Do any of you have to put them over perscription glasses? If so do they work as good?


----------



## coyote sniper

I have oakley half jackets $80 w/discount! have had them since 2005 went through 3 prs of lenses and 4 pairs of nose pieces! 
they were stepped on once and popped a lense out and a arm off popped em back together and still wearing them!


----------



## Ike777

I personally use these and they are great. You can't beat them for the price. If you have amazon prime or a trial for it you can get them with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-King-Monst ... sunglasses


----------



## sdrookie

Kelly Hannan said:


> Do any of you have to put them over perscription glasses? If so do they work as good?


I use the "Solar Shield" brand they sell everywhere. Not cool, but very effective. Fit over prescription glasses and have side coverage.

Anyone curious as to whether glasses are polarized or not can tell by holding the lenses against a known pair of polarized glasses at right angles. If both are polarized it will be black, unable to see through.


----------



## blhunter3

Natives.


----------



## bowcarp

sdrookie said:


> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have to put them over perscription glasses? If so do they work as good?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the "Solar Shield" brand they sell everywhere. Not cool, but very effective. Fit over prescription glasses and have side coverage.
> 
> Anyone curious as to whether glasses are polarized or not can tell by holding the lenses against a known pair of polarized glasses at right angles. If both are polarized it will be black, unable to see through.
Click to expand...

same one's I use and at around $20 a pair hard to beat


----------



## Arm67ando

what are everyones favorite polarized sunglasses?


----------

